# monster300cypionate



## morphias (Jan 20, 2017)

I have been using monster labs 300 mg / ml.  On 1/16/2017 my doctor told me my count was 1500. conclusive proof that monster labs test cyp. at 300 mg. each week is very effective. I will be trying different products offered by monster labs.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the review Brother!  Many happy people have ran our gear.  Many proper bloodwork out their for our test. I'm the monster rep here, if you need anything give me a holler pal.  Thanks.


----------



## morphias (Feb 1, 2017)

Trying to contact you. morphias


----------



## SlaughterBUNS (Feb 2, 2017)

just placed my order with monster labs. They charged me $700 and emailed me back told me they gave me $90 discount! Now thats how you get business! well done guys looking forward to the gear!


----------



## BadGas (Feb 4, 2017)

Monster crew good guys


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 4, 2017)

morphias said:


> Trying to contact you. morphias


Send me a pm please, I'm here to help.


SlaughterBUNS said:


> just placed my order with monster labs. They charged me $700 and emailed me back told me they gave me $90 discount! Now thats how you get business! well done guys looking forward to the gear!


Very nice bro.  Let me know if you need anything else or have any questions along the way.  Thanks for choosing monster.


BadGas said:


> Monster crew good guys


Thanks bro.


----------



## morphias (Feb 18, 2017)

Received my second order from monster containing four different items. It is a large amount of product and was packaged very good. I made some mistakes but monster associates were very kind and helped me . The communication was fast , responsive and continuous. I will post results after a couple months use .


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 18, 2017)

morphias said:


> Received my second order from monster containing four different items. It is a large amount of product and was packaged very good. I made some mistakes but monster associates were very kind and helped me . The communication was fast , responsive and continuous. I will post results after a couple months use .



Thanks!  Enjoy the products.  Feel free to get ahold of me before next order incase I have a discount code to hook you up with.  Let us know.how the prooducts treat you.


----------



## True_grit (Mar 21, 2017)

I just placed an order for the 300 test c and HCG. Got a confirmation on payment. Now just waiting on confirmation for my order being set.this is my first cycle and really looking forward to trying this gear.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 21, 2017)

True_grit said:


> I just placed an order for the 300 test c and HCG. Got a confirmation on payment. Now just waiting on confirmation for my order being set.this is my first cycle and really looking forward to trying this gear.


Enjoy the gear.  Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## True_grit (Mar 22, 2017)

I sent the money and got an email back saying they got the payment details . . .How long till you guys ship usually? This is my first time  ordering so just kinda wondering what's next ( order processing confirmation, shipping info, etc. )


----------



## True_grit (Mar 22, 2017)

I guess I'm just kinda wondering if my order is being processed?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 22, 2017)

True_grit said:


> I guess I'm just kinda wondering if my order is being processed?


If you sent payment it is generally picked up within a day, then shipped very shortly after money is collected.  We move fast brother, won't be long before its in hour hands.


----------



## True_grit (Mar 22, 2017)

Would I get a shipping confirmation or tracking number? Sorry for all questions just really excited to get started. I've read alot of good things about monster and really look forward to the gear


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 22, 2017)

Ask as many questions as you want brother, I'm here to help in any way you need. Sorry, but we do not provide tracking numbers for security reasons.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## True_grit (Mar 22, 2017)

O gotcha that makes sense. So just hang back and wait for delivery? And thank you you have been very helpful


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 23, 2017)

True_grit said:


> O gotcha that makes sense. So just hang back and wait for delivery? And thank you you have been very helpful


Yes sir.  Like I said, we dont mess around with getting packs in peoples hands.  but yeah, sit back and it will be there soon brother.  Feel free to hit me up if you need anything else.


----------

